# Window shadows and Transparent menu bars



## MikeMTL (Aug 28, 2002)

Does anyone know of a control panel that can put shadows on finder windows or make the menu bars transparent when inactive like in OSX? Just wondering if anyone knew of one.

-Mike


----------



## symphonix (Aug 28, 2002)

Err, for what? For OS 9? For Windows? For your own apps?

Please clarify a little.


----------



## MikeMTL (Aug 29, 2002)

Oh sorry about that. This is for OS 9.


----------

